# Rate my Tor Hidden Service Setup



## rituqaku-786 (Mar 31, 2012)

Internet->Modem/Router->Sonicwall TZ210->OpenBSD Tor Router/Firewall Appliance->OpenBSD Gateway Appliance->OBSD Server1->OBSD Server 2->OBSD Server 3


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

what do you expect to accomplish with 4 routers in series?

You do understand more is not better, right?


----------



## rituqaku-786 (Mar 31, 2012)

1st router is what the ISP provides, can't replace that,can't connect to the net without this
2nd router is for integrated Antivirus
3rd is for anonymization
and the 4th is just a frickken gateway, how can you call this a router?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Why not just install antivirus software on network computers? I would not consider the overall setup a very efficient one.


----------



## rituqaku-786 (Mar 31, 2012)

Since when was there AV software for OBSD or FBSD?

EFFICIENCY AT WHAT? SPECIFY

This system is for safety and anonymity, not speed.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Gateway by defination is a router since it has to do nat.

You appear emotionally attached to this configuration and really don't want any feedback.

If this setup makes you happy go for it. Best of luck.


----------



## rituqaku-786 (Mar 31, 2012)

In telecommunications, the term gateway has the following meaning:
In a communications network, a network node equipped for interfacing with another network that uses different protocols.
A gateway may contain devices such as protocol translators, impedance matching devices, rate converters, fault isolators, or signal translators as necessary to provide system interoperability. It also requires the establishment of mutually acceptable administrative procedures between both networks.
A protocol translation/mapping gateway interconnects networks with different network protocol technologies by performing the required protocol conversions.
Loosely, a computer or computer program configured to perform the tasks of a gateway. For a specific case, see default gateway.
Gateways, also called protocol converters, can operate at any network layer. The activities of a gateway are more complex than that of the router or switch as it communicates using more than one protocol.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gateway_(telecommunications)


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Your link is broken. Here's the working one.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gateway_(telecommunications))

Thanks for the education. But since we are not discussing telecommunications but routing configurations this is a more accurate explaination of gateway.

Default gateway - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Point is in your configuration you don't need it. Tor and Sonicwall are more than enough.


----------



## LS21 (Apr 1, 2012)

DISCLAIMER: I HAVE NO TOR EXPERIENCE

I don't understand how this provides 'anonymity'. Once the traffic passes from the tor router to sonicwall to the ISP's modem/router your traffic can be traced to the IP address which your ISP gives you since all traffic is still passing through the ISP's modem. How is that being anonymous? 

Should it not be that the ISP Modem router is passing traffic through a proxy on the WAN side?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

On that note this thread is closed.

Do not start another on the same topic.


----------

